# Warhol Theme Party.... HELP



## Huxley (Oct 14, 2004)

Ok so I have to go to an Andy Warholloween party. The idea being that you dress as something to do with Andy Warhol. I have no clue what to do. Any Ideas would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

Marilyn Moroe W/ALL COLORS ON face, loads of campbell soup cans ,everyone dressed in black sorry not much help ,I know but it's a start

On all Hallows eve,when the moon is high,I get a little twinkle in my sweet green eyes,For I know haunts abound,with goblins and witches and just may leave you in tatters and stitches ,So careful as you enter my halloween crypt cause safty is the key and i got the neighbors whipped,HAHAHAA,
ISIS


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

You can do an Internet search and turn up dozens of sites with pics of Warhol's works - providing beaucoup amounts of inspiration.

An idea that might be fun to play with is playing off Warhol's quote about 15 minutes of fame. Maybe dress as a photographer/reporter (I'm thinking the ol' timey look with the fedora - or were those Derby's? - and big camera around the neck). Every time someone talks to you for the first time, interrupt them and say something like "You have 14 minutes and 59 seconds left". Or, you could pull out a stopwatch. Something along those lines.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Anything beatnik or counterculture, everyone dressed in all black, turtlenecks, beret's, long elegant cigarette holders, horn rim glasses..


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Hi, I don't know if you are male or female, you could go as Lou Reed or Nico from the velvet undergound

Those who feel they are touched by madness, sit down next to me.
Annea


----------

